# ******* Backyard rides.



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

This is myself and Isaac in a loader back hoe at my mother and father in laws.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you look like Matt Hughs in that picture  your son is adorbale


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks. I am a chubby Matt Hughs LOL


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey I dig that LOL

No pun intended


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey hey hughes kicks ass!!! i love me some matt!!! you do look like him in the second pic tho. and i dunno, he's a really big boy in person, he was like 4 of me! super nice guy tho, very down to earth. 
so was it fun? my dad does that to the kids sometimes, cuz my rents live on a working farm, so everytime the kids go over there they get to ride on all of papa's toys. oh how they love it, then you have to deal with a 2 yr old who knows how to start a trackhoe!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Isaac can drive the dang thing. And yes it was fun. It was not as fun as this might have been though.









This is not so ******* but it looks like fun anyway LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Very funny pictures... Always need a good laugh man!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i wish i could see the video, i'm on a work comp so i've got filters up the wazoo..can't do much of nothing, i can't even open some kennel sites..
i'm sure it's funny as heck tho, anytime you get a small kid behind a wheel something funny is bound to happen.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awsome. Looks like fun.


----------

